# Dribbling Programs...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Anybody know of any free dribbling programs???I hear Skip and J-Will ahve one but I don't know where to find them..


----------



## gdub15 (Jun 21, 2002)

Skip to My Lou Ball Handling Workout.........

Tennis ball drills- 5 min- dribble a tennis ball around like u would a
basketball
Do these drills with wrist weights and gloves
Backwards dribble running- 1 minute- dribble while running backwards
Windmill around legs w/dribble- 1 minute- dribbling between legs in a
windmill type motion
V-dribble between legs-1 minutes between each leg-dribble between one leg for
a minute then switch legs
Dribble behind back- 1 minute- dribble behind your back
Defense dribble- 2 sets of 50 dribbles with each hand- in a crouch position
like you are under pressure with your guide hand up to keep defenders away
dribble low and hard as fast as possible
Figure eight dribble- 1 minute- while walking dribble between your legs
1 minute rest
Pound 1, 2, crossover- 1minute each hand- dribble twice then crossover and
repeat then switch the hand u do the pound 1,2 in
Spider dribble- 2 minutes
Side v dribble- 1 minute on each side- like the yo-yo dribble with the ball
at your side dribble back and forth
Front v dribble- 1 minute with each hand- same only in front side to side
Between the legs behind the back- 1 minute each direction- dribble between
your leg and then immediately behind your back then switch the leg you are
dribbling between
Dribble with right hand two minutes dribble with left hand two minutes
1 minute rest
Windmill around legs w/o dribble-1 minute each direction- around your legs
in a windmill motion without dribbling then switch directions
Circles around head- 2 sets of 50 each direction
Circles around waist- 2 sets of 50 each direction
Circles around ankles- 2 sets of 50 each direction
Circles around individual leg- 2 sets of 50 each direction
1 minute rest
Fingertip taps in front of body- 50 taps- stick your arms out and tap the
ball back and forth repeatedly
Crossed leg circle dribbles- 1 minute- sit crossed legged and dribble around
your body
Different strokes- 1 minute each way- kneel down trying to dribble as low
and fast as possible, first dribble with both hands, then pinkies, then ring
fingers, then middle fingers, then pointer fingers, then thumbs, then karate
chops, then with the back of your hands, then fists
Sit on a chair dribble under 1 leg then the other then both then like hot
sauce in volume 3 with circles- 3 minutes
Laid back dribble- 1 minute- lie down and dribble behind your head
Walking reverse crossover dribble- 1 minute- walk and dribble under your leg
to the other side and repeat
Dead ball- do drill 15 times with each hand- while kneeling place the
basketball in front of you on the ground then with your right hand hit the
basketball with the back of your hand causing the ball to bounce up then
with your palm try to get the ball to dribble
Lights our dribbling- 3 minutes- dribble in a dark room and do all the moves
you can think of
Do this workout 5 times a week
Try and always keep tapping on something.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks alot man


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *gdub15 *
> 
> 
> I was going to quote the whole thing but thats just a waste of space(it's so long) lol.
> ...


----------



## GHETTO (Jun 22, 2002)

I think the sports authority's site has some videos for ball handling workouts.

main thing is v dribbles, crossover variation practicing, moves to the basket, the whole package dude.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *GHETTO *
> I think the sports authority's site has some videos for ball handling workouts.
> 
> main thing is v dribbles, crossover variation practicing, moves to the basket, the whole package dude.


post a link


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

I already have very good handles but I want great handles and to be able to dribble better with my off-hand. I already have a variety of offensive moves. Sliding Crossover, Regular Corssover, Fake Crossover, I can just blow by people, fadeaway, fake spin move, fake cross2, fake spin move, fake cross into fast spin, big spin, fake left-fake right-fake left-up and under, where'd it go trick(dribble behind your back and throw it over both of your heads), fake putting it behind the back, others. And GHETTO whats the link to the Sports Authority site???


----------

